# Liquid Logic Duece Coupe



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just got in my new Deuce Coupe. Its a S.O.T 13ft two seater. I have`nt gotten a chance to paddle it yet but I think its going to be a sweet ride. I mainly got it for just taking my dad out paddling but it has single paddler positions and I think it will make a fine fishing Yak as well. I will give a detailed report once I get it wet.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

PLease post a picture of it too.


----------



## KayakFishingNC (Aug 2, 2012)

How do you like it so far? I've only paddled the coupe, solo version, like it but wondered how people like paddling the deuce solo.

Thanks


----------

